

Startup CTO mistakes I'd rather not repeat... - mgenzel
http://blog.carlschmidt.ca/2009/07/startup-cto-mistakes-i-rather-not.html

======
tptacek
Not to be overly glib, but the #1 "Startup CTO mistake" you can make is having
a CTO. Even on paper, the CTO is an architect's role --- which you don't have
time for. In practice, it's a place to put founding developers out to pasture
when they burn out.

~~~
arohner
Let's approach this from another angle. Lets say you have two equal founders,
one business guy and one tech guy. Then let's say the business guy becomes
CEO. What title does the tech guy have? What are the tech guy's
responsibilities? Let's say the company is successful, and now the tech guy is
managing 10 engineers. What are his title and responsibilities?

Maybe the CTOs you've meet have been useless, but it's obvious you need a
Cx0/techie-founder kind of position.

For another take, See Eric Ries:
[http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/09/what-
does-...](http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/09/what-does-startup-
cto-actually-do.html)

~~~
tptacek
VP/Engineering (if you're an execution player) or VP/Product Management (if
you're a vision player). Both of those titles are close to the revenue. In a
small, focused startup, don't discount "lead developer with a board seat";
also a strong role.

If you're the tech founder in this scenario, the _last_ thing you want to do
is put yourself in the architecture ghetto. What will happen is that your
company will then hire a VP/Eng and a VP/PM. You are in a very crappy place to
compete for mindshare against Eng and PM from a CTO's desk.

------
wastedbrains
I think I have some of the same problems,I thought it was a good write up and
hopefully will make me more aware when I am making a common mistake...

Spending to much time on the technology over the people seemed very relevant
to me, as it might pay off in the short term but as the company grows it
surely hurts it.

